#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-22
<arvaro> kamusin tu vas al EL???
<arvaro> necesitas entrada?
<kamusin> arvaro, voy el dia sabado nomas
<pedro_> tamos acachados con entradas
<kamusin> entradas para todos! :)
<arvaro> jajaja
<caravena> Hola Buenas días
<caravena> Con Ubuntu 12.10 y Gnome 3.6 :)
<kamusin> uii
<sortega> Holanda holanda que talca, como andamios arvaro c3959 kamusin pedro_
<kamusin> olas sortega
<pedro_> wenas sortega
<arvaro> holanda sortega
<arvaro> sortega no necesitas una entrada? jajaja
<sortega> arvaro, mmmm podria ser xD
<c3959> hola sortega
<c3959> hola a todos!
<sortega> arvaro, tengo un par de teorias locas
<sortega> o todos tienen entradas para el EL
<sortega> o no hay gente en la lista
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> lo que pasa es q varios iran solo el sabado
<arvaro> otra teoria
<arvaro> otra teoria... como esto es encerio desaparecen
<arvaro> si pongo q las entradas van con stickers re aparecen
<c3959> yo quiero con stickers!! :-P
<arvaro> no decia yo
<sortega> jajajajaja
<sortega> lo van a publicar en face?
<arvaro> sortega
<arvaro> me da un poco de lata en face
<sortega> lo decia por lo de whatsapp
<arvaro> queria darle prioridad a los que siempre aperran
<arvaro> pero ya q estamos acachados ...
<arvaro> que opinan kamusin  pedro_  c3959  , ofresco entradas en face?
<sortega> por lo que veo somos los que somos
<sortega> y si en ves de las entradas se canjean por otras cosas
<sortega> onda almuerzos para los que van el sabado
<sortega> cosas asi
<sortega> porque no veo mucho interes de las personas en ir (gente nueva)
<arvaro> si po
<c3959> como dice el seba formar algo que les llame la atencion
<arvaro> mmm
<arvaro> pucha no se
<c3959> pero lo veo complicado a una semana apenas... no quedaron contactos de los que fueron a la ultima charla?
<c3959> la fefa creo que tuvo una lista, o no?
<arvaro> es que mandar un mail a la organizacion del EL haciendo una pregunta asi les tomara como 6 meses respondernos wn
<arvaro> son como el ajo
<sortega> jajajajaja
<arvaro> wn yo mande un mensaje en la web hace 12 dias y nadaaaaa
<c3959> hay que maderle el mail con fecha marzo/2012... lol
<c3959> ahah
<arvaro> deje un mensaje en face diciendo q no me habian contestado un mail que porfa me contestaran y borraron mi mensaje de facebook
<arvaro> son como as weas
<c3959> sortega: pero seba no hubo una lista de los que fueron a la ultima charla?
<sortega> yo por lo menos no registre nada
<c3959> esa gente podria realmente interesarle
<arvaro> si no tuviera compromiso con mi empresa q me dio los dias libres no haria la charla
<kamusin> :P
<kamusin> quizas repartirla a gente de por alla
<arvaro> es que estarian atentos a la lista
<c3959> si no tuviera examen el sabado te haria preguntas "galletas" en la charla :-D
<arvaro> en el face preguntamos quien iria y nada ... solo prendieron pa los stickers jajaja
<sortega> triste realidad
<arvaro> tiro a face a ver q pasa
<arvaro> de puro copuchento????
<arvaro> sin decir cuantas
<sortega> arvaro, +1
<c3959> si pero contracomprobante
<c3959> que muestre los pasajes comprados :-P
<c3959> ahaha
<sortega> pedro_ se cree ninja
<sortega> xD
<c3959> sortega: lo mejor que paso piola el cambio!
<sortega> :-O
<c3959> ahaha
<sortega> ya sabemos porque quedo en modo ninja
<c3959> la cara del sortega xd
<sortega> xD
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> sortega: modo maldad on!
<sortega> todo calza pollo!
<c3959> ahaha
<nosoyyo> !
<c3959> nosoyyo: lol
<arvaro> jajaja ctm
<arvaro> ya a face pa ver q pasa
<sortega> nosoyyo FTW xD
<sortega> arvaro, el que quiera una entrada que se grabe bailando gangman style y lo publique en el post
<Guest66230> lol
<sortega> gangnam*
<Guest66230> el ñamñam style
<kamusin> haha
<sortega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTy9gC8BAmQ&feature=related gangnam en hebreo xD
<sortega> voy a hacer un experimento, voy a postear el msj en en grupo
<sortega> para saber quienes realmente comprenden el msj
<caravena_> Hola c3959 kamusin
<caravena_> hola sortega(?)
<nosoyyo_> yo no soy nah
<sortega> hola caravena_  que tal?
<sortega> un ninja salvaje ha aparecido
<njin> hola Chile
<c3959> hola caravena_ njin
<caravena_> sortega, bien bien gracias
<caravena_> Y tu sortega?
<sortega> aqui llorando un rato, se me borro unos codigos que estaba haciendo
<sortega> de pajaron me paso
<sortega> por no respaldar esa carpeta
<arvaro> sortega git
<sortega> anoche lo instale en un pc que tengo
<arvaro> muy bien se gano un jumbito
<sortega> me acabo de dar cuenta que no respalde esa carpeta
<sortega> asi que fue tarde
<sortega> xD
<sortega> ya los dejo
<sortega> me voy a clases
<sortega> nos vemos
<sortega> saludos
<kamusin> arvaro, ya tienen listo el tema del alojamiento en curico?
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-23
<caravena_> Hola kamusin
<kamusin> hola caravena_
<kamusin> nas arvaro  pedro_
<pedro_> wolas
<arvaro> holanda
<arvaro> kamusin pedro_  les cuento que las entradas ya tienen dueños
<arvaro> solo participo una niña de talca
<kamusin> wenaaa
<kamusin> que invite a sus amigos(as)
<arvaro> y hablamos con ella y entregara 2 mas a compañeros de ella que on de un grupo de usuarios linux de la utal
<kamusin> o sino se van a perder las entradas
<arvaro> si po
<arvaro> justo me conto que habian pedido ayuda a la U con las entradas y no los pescaron
<kamusin> genialus
<arvaro> asi q les venia muy bien esto
<kamusin> :)
<pedro_> wena
<pedro_> hay que puro esclavisarlos
<arvaro> sortega les dijo cual era la condicion
<arvaro> bailar gangnam style en el stand
<kamusin> ya.. estoy listo con el pasaje para curicó
<pedro_> cuando vai?
<arvaro> vuuu
<arvaro> aca el pedro no quiere comprar
<caravena_> Buenas arvaro pedro_
<arvaro> hola
<arvaro> ya po pedro_ compra los pasajes po wn oh
<kamusin> el sabado a las 07.30
<kamusin> por turbus
<kamusin> $2.100
<pedro_> trate y la wea no funciono hahah
<kamusin> no me funciono a la primera
<kamusin> a la segunda me funciono (en una vm)
<pedro_> tamos listos shooorooo
<pedro_> kamusin: te vai el mismo sabado o el domingo?
<kamusin> uta no compre pasaje de vuelta
<kamusin> depende de la hospitalidad curicana
<kamusin> :P
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> compra pal domingo
<arvaro> nosotros volvemos en tren
<pedro_> kamusin: compra al toquemon
<arvaro> imprimiendoooooo
<kamusin> a que hroa compraron?
<pedro_> 10:30 am
<pedro_> el arvaro te da los asientos
<arvaro> yo no le doy el asiento a nadie
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> kamusin: asi nos vamos juntos... 13 13
<pedro_> creo que azulito tb se va
<kamusin> wena wena xD
<kamusin> terrasur o metrotren?
<arvaro> terrasur
<arvaro> te di por interno los asientos kamusin
<kamusin> ya
<kamusin> toy listo
<cristianvirtual> wenas pedro_
<cristianvirtual> hola arvaro caravena kamusin
<kamusin> hola cristianvirtual !
<arvaro> holanda
<caravena> Hola cristianvirtual
<cristianvirtual> oye arvaro, pedro_, quiero ir al dia gnome, irme el viernes en la noche y estar todo el día sabado allá
<cristianvirtual> pero no se como hacer para volver el sabado al final del día
<cristianvirtual> como la haran ustedes?
<arvaro> nosotros tampoco cristianvirtual por eso volveremos el domingo en la mañana
<cristianvirtual> y ya tienen los pasajes?
<arvaro> sip
<cristianvirtual> para ir y volver?
<arvaro> te mande un wasap contandote la hora y asientos que teniamos
<cristianvirtual> aeeeeer
<cristianvirtual> pucha veré entonces q onda
<arvaro> vieron el trailer de Iron Man 3 ???
<arvaro> uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhh
<arvaro> le copie descaradamente la publicacion de facebook a ubuntu-co
<arescobar> hola todos los ubunteros
<sortega> wenas arvaro cristianvirtual kamusin pedro_
<pedro_> hola hola sortega
<cristianvirtual> wenas
<sortega> como estan?
<pedro_> hola cristianvirtual
<pedro_> cristianvirtual: ya comrpaste pasaje pal fomingo?
<cristianvirtual> no
<pedro_> sortega: bien y tu
<pedro_> al lado mio habia asiento pos
<pedro_> ahi nos venimos juntitos
<pedro_> 13
<pedro_> 13
<cristianvirtual> pedro_: todo lo q es paja viajar todo el finde
<sortega> pedro_, con sueño xD
<sortega> wena wena pedro_ todo pasando
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> dejanos ser
<sortega> jajajajaja
<arvaro> pedro_ el asiento al lado tuyo ya esta comprado, por kamusin
<pedro_> kamusin: no toi ni ahi con irme con vo!
<kamusin> huahua
<kamusin> te lo vendo
<pedro_> ;-)
<sortega> dramas?
<pedro_> sortega: cuando llegas?
<sortega> al EL?
<pedro_> si
<sortega> el jueves tipo 9 a 9:30
<sortega> pero viajo todos los dias
<sortega> no me quedo alla
<sortega> ustedes llegan el mismo dia?
<pedro_> si el jueves
<pedro_> nos juntamos a almorzar pos
<pedro_> llegamos a la 1:30
<sortega> todos?
<sortega> tod@s*
<pedro_> con el arvaro y la fefa llegamos ese dia
<sortega> ok
<sortega> ya os dejo nos vemos
<zeus> grrr
<c3959> hola buenas!!
<c3959> (a la horita xd)
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-24
<caravena> Hola Buen día
<kamusin> buenas caravena pedro_  arvaro
<pedro_> hola hola kamusin
<pedro_> hola c3959
<c3959> buenas pedro_
<sortega> hola a todos
<kamusin> que talca
<arvaro> como andamio
<kamusin> todo dominau
<pedro_> fabio: hola!
<pedro_> bienvenido a chile :-P
<sortega> pedro_, asustate a fabio
<sortega> xD
<sortega> asustaste*
<pedro_> me lo pitie
<arvaro> PESIMA organizacion del EL, me llega un mail recien preguntando si necesito alojamiento y q conteste antes de las 15:00 jajajaja la wea penca
<arvaro> zeus te llego mail del EL ?? wnes pencaaaaa
<kamusin> arvaro, AHhaha nooo
<caravena> que paso?
<zeus> arvaro: si weon como el pico de pencas
<kamusin> zeus, hahuahau
<kamusin> fabio,
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-25
<caravena> Hola
<caravena> fabio, como va la organización del  día GNOME?
<kamusin> buenas
<caravena> hola kamusin
<kamusin> hola caravena
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-26
<SergioMeneses> fabio, como estas
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-27
<boax> Saludos a todos los que participan en encuentro linux curico
#ubuntu-cl 2014-10-24
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
#ubuntu-cl 2015-10-24
<TrianX> hola, estoy recien metiendome al mundo de linux, alguna pagina o foro que puedan recomendarme?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-10-23
<quodvis> holas
#ubuntu-cl 2018-10-27
<montero621> Buenas
#ubuntu-cl 2019-10-26
<Linker> Hola
